# Fortin Nameless vs NTS vs Archetype Plini vs Nolly: Comparison of all Neural DSP Guitar Plugins



## Lehmmann (Sep 16, 2019)

fter completing my NeuralDSP collection with the Archetype:Nolly and after finishing my newest song I thought I would like to take the chance and see which of the NeuralDSP plugins might work the best for me and my stile. Did a short video of my comparison, where I not only tested the individual guitar plugins but also the combination out of the Fortin Nameless, NTS, Archetype Plini and Nolly. My personal choice in the end was a combination of the Fortin Nameless and the NTS but I’m also curious what you think.

What is your experience with the NeuralDSP plugins and if you had the chance too, also which combination works best for you?

If you are interested into my YouTube video, here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qK7q7Yt613A

Happy to hear your thoughts !


----------



## Nik_Left_RG (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice Song and damn, envious rig man. Well done.. Liked the Rhythm tone of the Nameless the best. Suits the song well.


----------



## Lehmmann (Sep 16, 2019)

Nik_Left_RG said:


> Nice Song and damn, envious rig man. Well done.. Liked the Rhythm tone of the Nameless the best. Suits the song well.



Thanks Nik for your comment! I'm a super big fan of the Nameless plugin, my personal favourite guitar plugin, especially for Rhythm tones. For lead Plini or Nolly work better for me.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 16, 2019)

Great video!

From the tones provided in the video the NTS was my favourite with the Nameless right behind.


----------



## Lehmmann (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks Akira! NTS has a very dominant mid-tone, which is also the reason I like to combine it very often wit the more open sounding nameless


----------



## narad (Sep 16, 2019)

Great song / great gear. Nameless was my favorite "core tone" here.


----------



## MSS (Sep 16, 2019)

I liked the Nameless best for this tune followed by the NTS. Cool tune!


----------



## Werecow (Sep 16, 2019)

I also liked the Nameless best, by some margin actually, followed by the NTS.

The two Archetypes didn't seem so "amp-like" to me? Or maybe i just don't like the amps they're modelled on. They sounded more like a distortion pedal than an amp.

Really really nice chunky guitar tones in the mix by the way


----------



## Lehmmann (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks guys for your great comments... Glad you liked it !


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 16, 2019)

I actually felt like the Nolly sat in the mix better, not dominating, not overshadowed by other instruments either. 
I think it was the most mix friendly, meaning that it worked best in a full mix context.


----------



## Lehmmann (Sep 30, 2019)

Hi all! I decided to do another short comparison but this time including some of my other Amp Sim plugins from STL Tonality and JST and without using the build-in cab sims. As an external cab sim I used the incredible ML Sound Lab Mikko Cab sim and here I used exactly the same setting (old Mesa Cab captured by SM57 & MD421) for all the plugins.

The overall 7 different amp sims you will hear in my song are:
- Neural DSP Fortin Nameless, the Fortin NTS, the Archetypelini and the Archetype:Nolly
- STL Tonality Howard Benson and Will Putney
- JST Toneforge Guilty Pleasure

You can hear the result following the link below:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayJRCOC6kcs

Happy to hear which one you like the most and also which combination you enjoyed? What is your experience with the different amp sim plugins available out there?

Happy to hear your thoughts !


----------



## newamerikangospel (Sep 30, 2019)

From your videos, the Nolly and Nameless sound the best to my ears. I personally prefer the crunch heads on both Plini and Nolly. I also like the tone of layering the crunch head in a more mid range tone, and the lead more scooped. Its like layering a 5150 and a dual rec together.


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 30, 2019)

Nameless wins hands down for rhythm. Plini does good leads (and cleans). Putney does a pretty good job at both, if I had to choose just one.


----------

